# Two untamed...



## DarcyH (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

I bought these two budgies from a man claiming that they were and tame but really they weren't... Sure they sat on his finger but he had to grab them out of the cage (they weren't willing) but they just aren't trusting of me. 

I wanted to know, I have them both in a large cage. Should I remove one so they're both in separate cages and I can work independently with them both or leave them together? 

I want to tame them and I know the longer I leave it then harder it will be. I want to eventually breed them but I would like them to be able to come outside of their cage and not freak out. I hate having them not outside the cage... 

Any advice is highly welcomed! Thank you


----------



## MineOfBudgies (Apr 23, 2015)

The best way to tame two budgies is to work with both of them independently. If they are together, they will bond mostly to each other rather than you. Make sure to read the stickies on the Training and Bonding page if you have any questions! 

Also, if you really do plan to breed them, please do a lot of research and read up on the stickies on the Budgie Breeding page before you do to avoid any problems. Make sure to give them a good pelleted diet with veggies to give them the nutrients they need to take care of the chicks. What are their names? We would love to see some pictures soon!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

An untamed budgie *can* still come out of it's cage. 
Once your budgies get used to coming out, they will go in and out of their cages as they please. Of my 5 budgies, three currently have out of cage time and two are just about to start sharing some space and they are all very good at going in when they are ready.
Please bare in mind that even with the budgies being tame for the breeder, he has just sent them away to a new home where they are completely unfamiliar with so they will take some time to settle down. 

Mineofbudgies has given great advice about taming and breeding. Best of luck with your budgies.


----------



## DarcyH (Nov 10, 2012)

I've had them for nearly 3 months Therm. I've had them before, so not completely new to the game. Thanks


----------

